# Post Cold Front Question



## fireman_clp (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm new to the whole saltwater scene but I see that the surf is supposed to flatten out Tues with post front conditions. In fresh water this would be a no-go kinda day with the high pressure and blue bird skies but was wondering if it matters as much in the surf. Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated.

I would be chasing trout/reds with soft plastics btw.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Never stopped me from going, but I never done much on saltwater the day of or day after a front.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some of my best days have been 2-3 days after a front when the winds switch back to the South. Depends how extreme the front is.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

High pressure from a front will cause lock jaw, or a slow bite. I usually wait 3 days after a front hits or at least make sure the pressure has gone down.


----------



## fireman_clp (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I went with my gut and stayed home. It's 2 hours for me one way to the surf. Just didn't think it would be worth it.


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am going out this afternoon. I will post a report.

Fronts are weird. Most people swear that post front, the bite shuts down due to pressure difference, but if you talk to a scientist, they will say that's not right as just a wave causes a greater change in pressure. The density of the water (hydrostatic) is 900 times more that the density of the air. So a fish wont even feel it a change in pressure. 

But I myself have killed in right before a front and caught nothing right after.

I have developed a theory about it. I think the wind change is more directly related....wind moves bait by pushing water in directions. When the wind moves, the bait moves away from areas it was being concentrating in, thus the predators have to wait a day or so for the wind to change back and the bait to get moving into normal patterns again.

I think specs are least effected, as they are roaming predators along the shoreline and will keep moving to eat. Smacks would probably behave the same way as well. Whiting are bottom feeders and would probably not be effected. Reds would - as they are herd and hit feeders.

My two cents...my wife says I am wrong 64% of the time....

PooBah


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

This past weekend I had a front move through while I was out on the beach. Bite turned red hot just before it came over the beach. Then slowed down after. But the next day the fish were still hungry so not sure it had much of an effect on the bite. Possibly because this was not a very big front.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Pompanos!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Cudkilla said:


> Pompanos!


Geez....I hope you are right. It looks good from Tuesday all the way into the weekend with some nice looking water.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

It is FLAT calm now. Port A beach front looks like Lake Travis.


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Fished SS #5 and got exactly one Gaftop, 

lots of bait in water..flat calm. Water was brown.

Was there from 4:15 to 7:00 pm

Fished live shrimp under a cork. 

No takers on croaker....prob too late for that.

Low tide was 2:45 pm

beautiful day though...very peaceful...

PooBah


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

poobah_1 said:


> Fished SS #5 and got exactly one Gaftop,
> 
> lots of bait in water..flat calm. Water was brown.
> 
> ...


For some reason we do better there AFTER 7PM. Catch a late tide and you are good to go.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Going to give it a try today, same area. Tide is incoming around 6:00PM so not too rushed to get there. Hope to be set up by 5:30 or so. Will report if we do any good.

Rob C


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

fishtruck said:


> Going to give it a try today, same area. Tide is incoming around 6:00PM so not too rushed to get there. Hope to be set up by 5:30 or so. Will report if we do any good.
> 
> Rob C


anything?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Lots of action from 5:30 till after dark, only problem was it was all Gaff Tops! We were catching them 3 & 4 at a time! But still better than working!

Rob C


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Pic of tonight.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice pic.Better than work indeed. I dodged them for the most part last time. 
The weed and kelp were a hassle, though. A slimer can give you a great fight on light tackle, at least.
I heard a girl scream with joy down the beach when she caught a big one.
It was pretty funny, actually...

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Sargent surf was good Wed. 15 oct. Was home by 10 AM released 10 reds.
Doesn't take long when you catch 2 at a time
Surf was flat all day, plenty bait.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I've been fishing Long Rods in the surf for 50 yrs. 

The prevailing knowlege is that the fish bite right up to the front's passage and then
don't bite again until a couple of days after...

I've allowed this "Prevailing Knowlege" to control my fishing after fronts for many
years...But about 8 yrs ago (right after I joined 2coolfishing) I had a family trip
planed and we went after a strong front in Feb. The wind was Howling at about
20+ mph from the North. 

We ended up catching 5 Bull Reds Lossing 3 more [2cool thread-"Frozen in High Island 
But worth It".

I still do not tend to fish after Fronts, mostly because I HATE to be Cold...But the 
fish are still there, and the do bite...At least occasionally!

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## fireman_clp (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I'm not sure if I'll be able to get out again anytime soon so I probably should've given it a try. The advice is priceless.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Fronts this time of year usually blow out quick. I have seen them come through during the night strong enough to knock the surf down and the fishing turn on that day.

I think it has more to do with the wind strength more than anything. The closer we get to winter the more these fronts will effect the fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't go surf fishing the first two days after a front, but I might if I didn't have have to drive two hours to get there.
It does shut the bite down most of the time, but as always with fishing things can trump that usual situation.
If they fish are spawning, or there happens to be a shrimp/ bait movement that makes for easy feeding.
So most of the time, but not always , that seems to be a common denominator in fishing, sometimes but not always


----------

